# Requested goldmine and amber lights :)



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

Hey!!
LADII UNIQUE requested this look.



What i used:
(all MAC unless noted):

FACE: Studio finish concealer, Studio tech foundation, Blot pressed powder and peachykeen powder blush.

EYES: UD PP, Goldmine, amber lights, mulch and ricepaper eyeshadows. Blacktrack fluidline, Feline kohl power and Maybeline Intense xxl mascara.

LIPS: Vaseline, Masque lipstick and Flusterose lipglass.

FACE BRUSHES: 
116, 182, 190 and 242 brushes.

EYE BRUSHES: 
213, 217, 219, 224, 266 and 275.







Start with a clean moisterised face



I get my face products ready:




Studio tech foundation, blot pressed powder and Studio finish concealer.
First I apply my concealer under my eyes using the 242 brush. Then I apply the foundation using my 190 brush and then i buff in the pressed powder using the 182 kabuki brush and lastly i prime my lips with vaseline.


Face all done 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Now I prime my eyes with Urban Decay Primer potion.
I just apply it to my eye lid and blend it into my crease.



Now lets start with the fun part!
So i get my 213 brush ready and goldmine eyeshadow.






I load up my 213 brush with goldmine and then i first dab it into the inner corner of the lid and then blend it all together.



I wipe the excess on the brush into a tissue and grab amber lights eyeshadow






Then I apply amber lights into the outer corner of the lid and blend it in with goldmine.


Once that's blended nicely together I grab Mulch eyeshadow and the 217 brush






I apply mulch using the 217 brush onto my crease  using a wind shield wiper motion. I then blend everything together using the 224 brush, i re apply colours as needed. 



So far so good? 

Now i get goldmine, amber lights and mulch eyeshadows and my 219 brush.






Now i first apply goldmine to my inner lower lashline followed by amber lights and then i use mulch to line my outer lower lashline. So it should look like this.


Now i get my highlight (ricepaper), 275 brush and the 224 brush.






I apply ricepaper on my browbone using the 275 brush after that i blend in everything using the 224 brush.





Now i get my eye liner stuff ready, Black track fluidline, feline kohl power and my 266 brush






I first apply blacktrack using my 266 brush on my upper lashline. After that i line my water line with feline and finish off my eyes with mascara




Okay so the eyes are done!!

Now i get peachykeen blush and the 116 brush






Apply it using the 116 brush to my cheekbones.




Get my Masque lipstick and Flusterose lusterglass
And apply them to my lips 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Annnnnnnd we are done!!!


Hope you like my tutorial for the day 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



thanks for looking!


----------



## LADII UNIQUE (Dec 28, 2007)

ahhhhh... SoO gorgeous thank you so much i so have to try this and take pictures to show you my result thanks so much i really appreciate it your very talented.


----------



## frocher (Dec 28, 2007)

So soft and sexy, your eyes look almost feline.  I love it.


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

Yes do show me the pictures sweety!!! 

Thanks!!! I'm soo glad you ladies liked it!!


----------



## glam8babe (Dec 28, 2007)

thanks for that 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 i love it! and your hair looks lovely like that x


----------



## nunu (Dec 28, 2007)

thank you!!! yes my hair looks good in the first picture but see how frizzy it got towards the end!! eeeek!


----------



## Hilly (Dec 28, 2007)

I didn't know you had curly hair!! So pretty! You make such wonderful tutorials!


----------



## Simply Elegant (Dec 28, 2007)

Very pretty tutorial.

Off topic question, but what straightener do you use?


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Hilly* 

 
_I didn't know you had curly hair!! So pretty! You make such wonderful tutorials!_

 
Awww, yes i have curly hair that is soo hard to maintain so i resort to hair straightners!! Thank you hun <3333

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *Simply Elegant* 

 
_Very pretty tutorial.

Off topic question, but what straightener do you use?_

 
Thank you! I use GHD's GHD-UK - approved supplier of GHD hair straighteners, wet products, oils


----------



## gigglegirl (Dec 29, 2007)

Nunu this is FANTASTIC! And I love how I have all those colours so am now dying to try to do this!! Thanks!


----------



## CaraAmericana (Dec 29, 2007)

love it!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *gigglegirl* 

 
_Nunu this is FANTASTIC! And I love how I have all those colours so am now dying to try to do this!! Thanks!_

 
aww thank you!! post pictures if you try it out! 

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *CaraAmericana* 

 
_love it!_

 
thanks


----------



## makeupwhore54 (Dec 29, 2007)

Im totally doing the eyes! Wow amazing.


----------



## AppleDiva (Dec 29, 2007)

very pretty!!! grrreat tut!!


----------



## iheartangE (Dec 29, 2007)

Gorgeous!  You really have such beautiful features-I love seeing posts and tuts from you!!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *AppleDiva* 

 
_very pretty!!! grrreat tut!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 
thank you!! <333

 Quote:

   Originally Posted by *iheartangE* 

 
_Gorgeous! You really have such beautiful features-I love seeing posts and tuts from you!!_

 
awww you are sooo sweet!! thank you! <333


----------



## Ladyvirtuous (Dec 29, 2007)

Thanks for the tut!  I love those colors, especially Amber Lights.  Now I have to go get the Goldmine e/s!!!!!


----------



## Mandypaul (Dec 29, 2007)

thanks for this, i love it  and now i can copy yay ;-)


----------



## *KT* (Dec 29, 2007)

Such a pretty neutral look.  Love it!


----------



## MACATTAK (Dec 29, 2007)

Another great one Nunu!


----------



## nunu (Dec 29, 2007)

thank you ladies mwah!!


----------



## PMBG83 (Dec 29, 2007)

Aww look at you cute hair. Are you part Ethiopian at all, you look a bit like them? Very cute look.


----------



## nunu (Dec 30, 2007)

hey 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 thank you!
no hun i'm not ethiopian


----------



## Fee (Dec 30, 2007)

Gorgeous!! Love this too!! And this blush is really pretty!! 

<33


----------



## breathless (Dec 31, 2007)

pretty pretty! thanks!


----------



## SweetSimplicity (Dec 31, 2007)

Great tut!  These colors are gorgeous on you!  And, you
have beautiful hair!  Love it!


----------



## nunu (Jan 1, 2008)

you are soo sweet!
thank you!


----------



## misstwiggwinkle (Jan 1, 2008)

Love it!
I tried it out today because Ive got these colours, and got some compliments. It really brought out my blue eyes. Thanks nunu


----------



## nunu (Jan 3, 2008)

I am soo glad you liked it!!


----------

